# Cookshack vs Southernpride



## daachef (Sep 25, 2008)

Greetings everyone, I just signed up today and thanks to everyone who takes the time to share their passion. I am opening a new country club and wish to incorporate house smoked items on the banquet and ala carte menus.

Money being no object, space considerations however limit the size, I am considering the Cookshack SM 250 and the Southern Pride SC-200-SM. Any known pros and cons amongst you readers would be appreciated. I am leaning towards the cookshack mainly due to its small wood consumption and affordable mod to cold smoke.

Thanks for reading


----------



## bassman (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  I'm not familiar with either smoker, but someone will be along shortly to help you out.


----------



## sooner fan (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome, and although I cannot comment on the units themselves I can comment on cookshack as a company.  I have a small residential electric (and I love it) and there customer service is excellent.  You call and talk to an actual person and they stand behind the products they sell.

If you don't get the answers you are looking for here I would call them direct.  If they are familiar with the other product I think they would point out the differences between the two and help you to make an informed decision.  From what I have experienced when I was looking for a small residential model they were by far not the cheapest but in my opinion when comparing product to product they were much better and the customer service was an added bonus.


----------



## slickrat (Sep 25, 2008)

Those look like industrial smokers to me. I saw the Cookshack model on sale on the web for $5800!! Heck of a smoker though I bet.


----------



## grothe (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF daachef!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome!  I personally have never used one, but a fellow competion cook uses a Backwoods, and does quiet nicely with it.  I would suggest you look at the Stumps also.  Great cookers.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome Daachef!


----------



## goat (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Southern Pride that I bought used.  It had a little problem and the Company walked me thru testing everything over the phone and promptly sent me the required part.  I did not buy it from a company rep.  Nicest CUSTOMER Service people I have had the pleasure to do business with in a long time.

As for the cooker, I put in 2 cases of briskets, set everything for 15 hours, shut the door and walk away.  15 hours later, reset smoker and insert thermometer and cook until done.  I do not mop them, I have my own rub that IMHO makes them self basting.  I do have a sauce that I sop the top with when I take them out of the smoker and wrap in foil for the customer.  I have had it since March and love it.  I do not do this for a business, but as a sideline.  I usually cook 4 cases of briskets/month on the smoker.


----------



## jminion (Sep 25, 2008)

I went with Ole Hickory over Southern Pride because most parts that would need replacing I can buy at an auto parts store and not have to wait for parts being shipped across country. 

I have cooked on CookShack units and they are well constructed, I find I get less shrinkage (more retention means better profits) with the Ole Hickory. 

I would at least take a look at Ole Hickory before buying.


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, glad you joined us


----------



## daachef (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes and advise.


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Cant' help you on euther smoker sorry.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2008)

Like Bassman, don't know nothin' bout no cookshacks, just hang, there'll be news soon!LOL


----------



## bbally (Sep 29, 2008)

Cook for money....... have had a Southernpride 700 trailer mount for 6 years now, just ordered a 1000 from SouthernPride last week.  Take delivery October 12th and test it out on the 16th for 1700 people.  Trailer mount as well.

They will program you for cold smoke if you ask... they walked me through the program change on mine.


----------



## kookie (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard................I can say this I just got a Hi Mountain jerky smoker and its made by cookshack. Same as the smokette 008. I have only had it for a few days, but it has already impressed me. Well built unit. But they are spendy. I got mine used so was much cheaper.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. Your smoked items will probably hit the floor running, good luck my friend.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF . 

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around the concept of Money is no object. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with your club.


----------



## carpetride (Oct 7, 2008)

You've got some great advice above, would also add the Fast Eddie pellett cookers to the mix as they are being used more and more in restaurants.  Sold by CookShack.  I no longer have my AmeriQue but will atest that they stand behind their product.  Ole Hickory is local to me so if I was investing that amount would have to take a serious look at their products.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you for joining our SMF family!


----------



## marcus wha gwan (Nov 18, 2012)

southern pride is what you want nothing can stand up to their quality.


----------



## daachef (Sep 25, 2008)

Greetings everyone, I just signed up today and thanks to everyone who takes the time to share their passion. I am opening a new country club and wish to incorporate house smoked items on the banquet and ala carte menus.

Money being no object, space considerations however limit the size, I am considering the Cookshack SM 250 and the Southern Pride SC-200-SM. Any known pros and cons amongst you readers would be appreciated. I am leaning towards the cookshack mainly due to its small wood consumption and affordable mod to cold smoke.

Thanks for reading


----------



## bassman (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.  I'm not familiar with either smoker, but someone will be along shortly to help you out.


----------



## sooner fan (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome, and although I cannot comment on the units themselves I can comment on cookshack as a company.  I have a small residential electric (and I love it) and there customer service is excellent.  You call and talk to an actual person and they stand behind the products they sell.

If you don't get the answers you are looking for here I would call them direct.  If they are familiar with the other product I think they would point out the differences between the two and help you to make an informed decision.  From what I have experienced when I was looking for a small residential model they were by far not the cheapest but in my opinion when comparing product to product they were much better and the customer service was an added bonus.


----------



## slickrat (Sep 25, 2008)

Those look like industrial smokers to me. I saw the Cookshack model on sale on the web for $5800!! Heck of a smoker though I bet.


----------



## grothe (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF daachef!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome!  I personally have never used one, but a fellow competion cook uses a Backwoods, and does quiet nicely with it.  I would suggest you look at the Stumps also.  Great cookers.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome Daachef!


----------



## goat (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Southern Pride that I bought used.  It had a little problem and the Company walked me thru testing everything over the phone and promptly sent me the required part.  I did not buy it from a company rep.  Nicest CUSTOMER Service people I have had the pleasure to do business with in a long time.

As for the cooker, I put in 2 cases of briskets, set everything for 15 hours, shut the door and walk away.  15 hours later, reset smoker and insert thermometer and cook until done.  I do not mop them, I have my own rub that IMHO makes them self basting.  I do have a sauce that I sop the top with when I take them out of the smoker and wrap in foil for the customer.  I have had it since March and love it.  I do not do this for a business, but as a sideline.  I usually cook 4 cases of briskets/month on the smoker.


----------



## jminion (Sep 25, 2008)

I went with Ole Hickory over Southern Pride because most parts that would need replacing I can buy at an auto parts store and not have to wait for parts being shipped across country. 

I have cooked on CookShack units and they are well constructed, I find I get less shrinkage (more retention means better profits) with the Ole Hickory. 

I would at least take a look at Ole Hickory before buying.


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, glad you joined us


----------



## daachef (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes and advise.


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Cant' help you on euther smoker sorry.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2008)

Like Bassman, don't know nothin' bout no cookshacks, just hang, there'll be news soon!LOL


----------



## bbally (Sep 29, 2008)

Cook for money....... have had a Southernpride 700 trailer mount for 6 years now, just ordered a 1000 from SouthernPride last week.  Take delivery October 12th and test it out on the 16th for 1700 people.  Trailer mount as well.

They will program you for cold smoke if you ask... they walked me through the program change on mine.


----------



## kookie (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard................I can say this I just got a Hi Mountain jerky smoker and its made by cookshack. Same as the smokette 008. I have only had it for a few days, but it has already impressed me. Well built unit. But they are spendy. I got mine used so was much cheaper.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. Your smoked items will probably hit the floor running, good luck my friend.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to SMF . 

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around the concept of Money is no object. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with your club.


----------



## carpetride (Oct 7, 2008)

You've got some great advice above, would also add the Fast Eddie pellett cookers to the mix as they are being used more and more in restaurants.  Sold by CookShack.  I no longer have my AmeriQue but will atest that they stand behind their product.  Ole Hickory is local to me so if I was investing that amount would have to take a serious look at their products.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you for joining our SMF family!


----------



## marcus wha gwan (Nov 18, 2012)

southern pride is what you want nothing can stand up to their quality.


----------

